# Alien Reboot (NOOOO!)



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

> ROTTEN IDEA OF THE WEEK: IN HOLLYWOOD, NO ONE CAN APPARENTLY HEAR YOU SCREAM ABOUT THE ALIEN REBOOT
> Okay, Hollywood, now you're starting to make me angry. Yes, Star Trek was awesome. Yes, it is the biggest hit of the year. That, however, does not give you a greenlight to think collectively that every great franchise out there now needs to get a "reboot." And you especially don't go anywhere near my precious: Ridley Scott's 1978 horror masterpiece of Alien. That, however, is apparently what 20th Century Fox is thinking of doing, which we know about thanks to a tip to Bloody Disgusting from the same source that told them about the plans to reboot Predator. If the story holds out, the rumor is that Ridley Scott himself is producing the remake, which will be directed by one Carl Rinsch, who directs TV commercials for Scott Free Productions. The premise of the movie will be the same as Alien: a spaceship has a single alien on board, and it's causing havok. Can a remake of Alien hope to possibly deliver the same sort of horror and suspense, however? Alien is one of the most frightening and disturbing movies ever made, and from start to finish is just about perfect. If Ridley Scott wants to make more Alien movies, great. There's a whole wide universe out there in which the xenomorphs could have landed, and caused problems, but why revisit the Nostromo? Why, why, why?



Magellan vs. current naruto

Sigh, I just wanna kill these Hollywood guys sometimes.


----------



## Koi (May 30, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ZigZag (May 30, 2009)

Its all because nowadays people can't come up with their own material.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Its all because nowadays people can't come up with their own material.



It's the studio's fault, not the filmmaker's. Most filmmakers have a brain and want to do some unqiue things, but these assholes on their high horse are so greedy for money that they just want to reboot things (I blame TDK for this one, it reaches 500k and studios go apeshit over reboots) because they know these franchises will bring in the cash.


----------



## I (May 31, 2009)

I'd fucking swim.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

I said:


> I'd fucking swim.



Good luck.



> The area is 45,445 sq miles.
> 
> And the depth is 5,370 ft.


----------



## I (May 31, 2009)

Do you want me to walk?

On topic: I don't really watch sci-fi films.


----------



## ZigZag (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's the studio's fault, not the filmmaker's. Most filmmakers have a brain and want to do some unqiue things, but these assholes on their high horse are so greedy for money that they just want to reboot things (I blame TDK for this one, it reaches 500k and studios go apeshit over reboots) because they know these franchises will bring in the cash.



Meh, I wasn't really referring to anyone specific. But yeah, they really shouldn't tamper with classics. 

And really, I don't find remakes worth watching at all.


----------



## Arishem (May 31, 2009)

Hollywood really sucks sometimes. There's no reason the AvP movies had to be such shitfests. Alien vs Predator: Prey would have made a damn fine action/scifi flick. *sigh*


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

they're rebooting Predator too?


----------



## Narcissus (May 31, 2009)

No.  Just fucking no.  Chee, I'm with you 100% about killing those guys. .


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

^^ Let's grab some guns. :ho



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> they're rebooting Predator too?



Sounds like it.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2009)

Don't try to fix what isn't broken. Leave it alone.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

I'd be against a remake of the original, but a reboot? Ehh, whatever. It's not like the series can go much lower than the last two films, and AvP...

And besides it's not like there hasn't already been a bunch of films that are remakes of Alien...they just don't have the Alien name attached to them.


----------



## Angelus (May 31, 2009)

This whole Alien-reboot-thing is just like the Chewbacca defense: it doesn't make sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

I blame "The Incredible Hulk" for this travesty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I blame "The Incredible Hulk" for this travesty.



but hulk was actually good

chee take away a few "O's" you're stretching out the whole section lol


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I blame "The Incredible Hulk" for this travesty.



Yeah, blame the box office bomb.

All the other studios saw Universal lose money and thought, "Hey, that's a good idea."


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Yeah, blame the box office bomb.
> 
> All the other studios saw Universal lose money and thought, "Hey, that's a good idea."



THey did!

Remember that the first Hulk didn't do too well either. They figure "Well, it should work this time!"

Either way, I mainly said that to bug Chee. It's remakes in general that are too blame. Or reboots.....


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

lol, nope. TDK is to blame. It's a successful reboot and now every major studio is trying the same thing.

I mean look at Superman. The studio wants a dark Superman because of TDK.



~Gesy~ said:


> but hulk was actually good
> 
> chee take away a few "O's" you're stretching out the whole section lol



I don't think I can. A mod has to do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

No, Batman Begins was a reboot. TDK was a sequel to it. Either way, I doubt that's the only reason. Look at all the other horror reboots that came out recently......Friday the 13th, Halloween, Prom Night........it's a fiasco.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

You know what I mean Martial. You can't deny that TDK has sparked more interest in rebooting franchises.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Well if it's good then great. But really Alien kicked ass, so why not just make another one in the franchise instead of potentially ruin a classic...

And if this is the "Incredible hulk" type of reboot then great, i love the Incredible hulk and hated the first one. But i love the first alien, so i can either love the reboot or it turns out like shit


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Even though I thought Incredible Hulk was overrated, I can see why it was done. Still, it would've been less offensive if they just cut out the scenes/dialogue that suggests Hulk03 never happened. Just ignore the original and dont overright it, like Exorcist 3 did to Exorcist 2.

But why reboot Alien? Either way, Alien was more-or-less of "Jaws" meets "Planet of the Vampires".....yes, I reviewed trhem.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 31, 2009)

Watch out in 2011 when Terminator 5 is actually the remake of Terminator 1 !


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Planet...of the Vampires?

Whut? Where do you find these films Martial!?


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Even though I thought Incredible Hulk was overrated, I can see why it was done. Still, it would've been less offensive if they just cut out the scenes/dialogue that suggests Hulk03 never happened. Just ignore the original and dont overright it, like Exorcist 3 did to Exorcist 2.
> 
> But why reboot Alien? Either way, Alien was more-or-less of "Jaws" meets "Planet of the Vampires".....yes, I reviewed trhem.



Because Hulk was shitty with a shitty villain. First big villain in hulk had to be abomination, he was much better then the electric piece of shit in the first. 

They are rebooting alien probably cause 
1. New games coming out
2. Alien 3-4 failed
3. AVP 1-2 sucked

So they return to the first one and try to recreate it so they can make more movies after that don't suck. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Didn't like 2003 Hulk cause it didn't really have a lot of action. I hated that whole daddy was an asshole storyline.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Didn't like 2003 Hulk cause it didn't really have a lot of action. I hated that whole daddy was an asshole storyline.



Add - 
Boring atmosphere
Boring Characters
Boring Fights
LOL shitty story


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Add -
> Boring atmosphere
> Boring Characters
> Boring Fights
> LOL shitty story



This. This. This.

The style was pretty bad too. It tried to look like it was a comic book or something. It kinda took away from its attempt to be a serious movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Planet...of the Vampires?
> 
> Whut? Where do you find these films Martial!?



It's a Mario Bava film, and Mario Bava is the shit. Even his camp comic book movie "Danger Diabolik" was awesome. 

Hulk 2003 did suffer from a slow pace but I dug the fight scenes.....Well, except the final battle. I liked Nick Nolte as the villain but once again....weak pay off.

People are mixed on Hulk 03. People tend to either love it or hate it. If you loved it, Hulk 08 didn't do much for them and vice versa. 

As always, I'm mixed. It's been forever since I've seen it though so can't compare the two. I felt Hulk 08 was enjoyable but had too many plot holes, crappy characters, Liv Tyler, poor casting in general. Even Norton seemed "Bleh".


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

> too many plot holes



Like what?

I can agree on Liv Tyler, her soft voice makes me wanna punch her in the face but Edward Norton fit the part of Bruce perfectly. Maybe I'm biased cause I have a thing for Ed...but...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Like what?
> 
> I can agree on Liv Tyler, her soft voice makes me wanna punch her in the face but Edward Norton fit the part of Bruce perfectly. Maybe I'm biased cause I have a thing for Ed...but...



I love Ed, but what always made him interesting is how he actually "acts" by fitting into the shoes of other people. "Primal"(think thats the name) and "American History X" are perfect for him. Even "Pride and Glory" uses his skills well. He seems to......bored in Hulk. Like the casting made sense, but was uninspired.

I prefer Bana because Bana gives a more edgier performance. 

As for plot holes.......ugh, been so long since I've seen it. Let's see if I remember correctly........

1) Why the hell would you send an army to a school when someone is going to see this going down. The army here isn't that stupid. Plus, all it's going to do is get him angry and Hulk'ish. Wouldn't it be easier to send one man to tranq him?

Oy, I posted most of these in the "Rate" thread. Give me some time to look them up.


----------



## Seany (May 31, 2009)

This is stupid! Can't they make up new ideas anymore? 
I always knew this would happen...
how can it even be scary if we know what to expect?


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Maybe this time they will give Ripley underwear that actually fits.


----------



## T4R0K (May 31, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhh fuuuuuuUUUUCK YOU ?/#!!!!!!

Shit ! I hate Hollywood now even more than ever ! I should tell someone there to burn all the studios and have Europeans and Koreans filmmakers take over the ruins !!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Maybe this time they will give Ripley underwear that actually fits.



I didn't get that. I mean, fanservice is one thing. But plummer cracks........


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2009)

I thought this thread was about Reboot with Aliens. That'd be kinda awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Much better:



> A few days ago, Bloody-Disgusting reported that 20th century Fox was going to remake “Alien” and director Carl Rinsch would be helming the movie. Immediately fandom exploded with venom. I think one of the main reasons is that the original is a classic, and 20th Century Fox hasn’t been making films of that caliber recently.
> 
> So at today’s junket for Tony Scott’s new film “The Taking of Pelham 123″, I went up Tony after the press conference ended to ask him what was up with the remake.
> 
> ...



Abortion Doctor Killed in Church

It's a prequel. Thank _god_ its not a reboot.

Still, its probably gonna suck.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's a prequel. Thank _god_ its not a reboot.



Really?

Hasn't the canon been raped enough that doing a reboot won't matter much?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

a prequel? really? this feels like theyre gonna do some really awkward story telling surgery here


can't they just do a decent sequel or leave the franchise alone?


----------



## Bushin (Jun 1, 2009)

Let me get this straight...
Hollywood want to "remake" cult - classics now?!
WTF!

I'm sure this is one of the signs of the approaching apocalypse! 
For the sake of all that is holy NO!


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 1, 2009)

next we'll get A Clockwork Orange remade, then The Warriors, then Trainspotting, then Fight Club, and all the other cult-classics and pop culture classics remade.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> Don't try to fix what isn't broken. Leave it alone.



This, SO BLOODY HARD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

It's all going to plan. They'll reboot Alien, they'll reboot Predator--the end game here, ultimately, is a reboot of AVP.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's all going to plan. They'll reboot Alien, they'll reboot *Predator*--the end game here, ultimately, is a reboot of AVP.



But that means that Arnie won't be in!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

That's true. 

They'll have to get some new steroid monster to fill his role I guess--and fail miserably.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2009)

GET IN THE CHOPPA


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

lol, I haven't hated any of the Alien movies so......better a prequel than a reboot/remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Prequel would be preferred. 

I don't see why they would want to do a reboot/remake anyway. I thought they only did that to movies that turn into shit due to sequel-whoring or they think they can do it better with more canon?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

well, to be fair, Aliens was the last real good Alien movie, although I personally like Alien 3(mainly the producers cut). I think Alien 3 had the right look, just the wrong script.

Resurrection didn't do anything for me. AVP1 was kind of fun. AVP2 also had the right look, wrong script......in fact, I think the script is worse for this one.

But remaking this would be idiotic. The best thing about Alien is the look. Can that be recaptured? It's not like remaking "Prom Night".....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

AvP 2 should of taken the franchise forward...instead what do we get?

 poor lighting and teen drama


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

I was actually okay with the lighting. It seems that as long as I can see what's going on, I actually like it(I was positive about City of the Living Dead, Seed and this for the lighting).

But the teen drama sucked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

It could work. I don't see why people get so upset over reboots and remakes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Prequel, eh?

Possible Predator references, I presume too.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It could work. I don't see why people get so upset over reboots and remakes.



Because for film like Alien, a reboot and remake isn't needed.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

CalRahhh said:


> next we'll get A Clockwork Orange remade, then The Warriors, then Trainspotting, then Fight Club, and all the other cult-classics and pop culture classics remade.



well, I've heard nothing about a remake of _A Clockwork Orange_, but they've already anounced _The Warriors_ 

I highly doubt they'll remake _Trainspotting_ or _Fight Club_ any time soon.

@On Topic: I just wish they'd make an Alien movie that lives up to the legacy of the first film. Prequel or remake. : /


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

I will loathe the day when I hear Fight Club is getting a remake...


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

The one way I could see this prequel being the absolute bomb-diggity, is if it just followed the crew of the Nostromo before they woke up early.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> I will loathe the day when I hear Fight Club is getting a remake...


 How about a sequel featuring a third alter-ego or his kid sister?


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How about a sequel featuring a third alter-ego or his kid sister?



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

How about a new character that has nothing to do at all with the original but has the same issue (American Psycho II)?


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How about a new character that has nothing to do at all with the original but has the same issue (American Psycho II)?



Ugh, that movie is horrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw about 20 minutes of while flipping back and forth between it and some shitty Showtime special. It was so awful I couldn't bear more than little 1 minute clips. And even then I almost vomitted.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Christian Bale is the only guy that can pull of a psycho like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Because for film like Alien, a reboot and remake isn't needed.



The film is aging, the story can be retold in a way that would be physically and fiscally impossible thirty year ago. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Evilene (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Hollywood, this is EXACTLY what the viewing audience needs, another remake. 

Then again, this may not be bad, if the write people are behind it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The film is aging, the story can be retold in a way that would be physically and fiscally impossible thirty year ago. There's nothing wrong with that.



Yes. Let's jack it up with CGI. Because animatronics is a dead art. 

Honestly, I just watched the film a couple of days ago. It's good as it is, it doesn't need to be beefed up with new technology.

Let's all just rewrite William Shakespeare! Let's remake Raging Bull! IT'S OLD. THEY SUCK. BRING IN THE NEW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Raging Bull was overrated.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

>.> you cant improve upon perfection


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yes. Let's jack it up with CGI. Because animatronics is a dead art.
> 
> Honestly, I just watched the film a couple of days ago. It's good as it is, it doesn't need to be beefed up with new technology.
> 
> Let's all just rewrite William Shakespeare! Let's remake Raging Bull! IT'S OLD. THEY SUCK. BRING IN THE NEW.



Rewrites of Shakespeare's work have provided great films and theater. Remakes and reboots can, and are quite often, good-great. Allowing another artist, or even the original artist, to retell a classic story is a great thing and is essentially what all storytelling is based on. 30 years of advance provides new depth in not only technology but new story techniques and viewpoints. New great actors to take up the classic roles or perhaps even new actors in new roles.

Recreating works of the past is an essential part of all art forms, film is no exception.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2009)

> The film is aging,



Having just watched the remastered version thats a no. The film is perfect (minus the bad man in suit at the end), it doesn't need a remake at all. Unless James Cameron is directing FOX can go fuck off.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

It just better have fuckin space marines.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

What's next?

Karate Kid reboot with Chow Yun-Fat as Mr. Miyagi just because he's the only old Asian actor everyone can readily identify with?


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Rewrites of Shakespeare's work have provided great films and theater. Remakes and reboots can, and are quite often, good-great. Allowing another artist, or even the original artist, to retell a classic story is a great thing and is essentially what all storytelling is based on. 30 years of advance provides new depth in not only technology but new story techniques and viewpoints. New great actors to take up the classic roles or perhaps even new actors in new roles.



Except a lot of what made _Alien_ great was the very simple in how it was filmed, and let's face it, we have no reason to believe this isn't going to be just a bunch of special effects added to a film that thrived on its lack of grandiose special effects. Throw in a bunch of people who will probably not add anything of merit to the characters. Admittedly, there have been good remakes, _Cape Fear_ comes immediately to mind, but we really have no evidence this will be one of those.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Except a lot of what made _Alien_ great was the very simple in how it was filmed, and let's face it, we have no reason to believe this isn't going to be just a bunch of special effects added to a film that thrived on its lack of grandiose special effects. Throw in a bunch of people who will probably not add anything of merit to the characters. Admittedly, there have been good remakes, _Cape Fear_ comes immediately to mind, but we really have no evidence this will be one of those.



That is not a problem as this is a reboot, a different vision of the franchise. Think of it as the West Side Story to Alien's Romeo & Juliet.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That is not a problem as this is a reboot, a different vision of the franchise. Think of it as the West Side Story to Alien's Romeo & Juliet.



well, to be exact, it's a prequel, a completely independent story. But I think you're exaggerating a reboot's potential and it'd end up being more of a _Red Dragon_ to _Alien_'s _Manhunter_. 

On a more positive not, Ridley Scott is at least gonna produce it, so maybe he'll make sure it brings the series back to par.

EDIT: Since _Red Dragon_ to _Manhunter_ isn't really a fair comparison since the only major plot difference is the huge amount of Hannibal Lecter that was added, let me rephrase it as _The Manchurian Candidate (Denzel Washington)_ to _Alien_'s _The Manchurian Candidate (Frank Sinatra)_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Rewrites of Shakespeare's work have provided great films and theater. Remakes and reboots can, and are quite often, good-great. Allowing another artist, or even the original artist, to retell a classic story is a great thing and is essentially what all storytelling is based on. 30 years of advance provides new depth in not only technology but new story techniques and viewpoints. New great actors to take up the classic roles or perhaps even new actors in new roles.
> 
> Recreating works of the past is an essential part of all art forms, film is no exception.



true, but face the facts, most remakes suck, or simply much worse. Especially remakes of horror films. 

Friday the 13th, Prom Night, Halloween, most of the remakes of Asian Horror and Last House on left(although better than most of these) are all inferior to the originals. 

All we have now is new technology. But is the SFX in "Alien" bad? The only questionable scenes were the dude in a sute alien. But CGI looks faker. There is no reason to give this movie a remake or a reboot.

Prequel? Maybe. But unless they're going to explain how the Aliens began, then I dont see the point.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeff said:


> What's next?
> 
> Karate Kid reboot with Chow Yun-Fat as Mr. Miyagi just because he's the only old Asian actor everyone can readily identify with?



Karate Kid already had a reboot called the new Karate Kid with Hilary Swank 


or is that more of a "straight to video" sequel?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> true, but face the facts, most remakes suck, or simply much worse. Especially remakes of horror films.
> 
> Friday the 13th, Prom Night, Halloween, most of the remakes of Asian Horror and Last House on left(although better than most of these) are all inferior to the originals.
> 
> ...



This however is not a remake/"reimagining", this is a reboot. Recent reboots of respected series have been pretty good. Examples being the Bond, Batman, and Star Trek reboots. A reboot is a clean slate that tells a different story often with a different tone within an established universe, it likely won't try to recreate the magic of Alien.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2009)

> Examples being the Bond, Batman, and Star Trek reboots.



Batman had Nolan, Star Trek had JJ Abrams, this has some guy who's done commercials.

Not to mention their practically remaking the first movie, Star Trek and Batman had a universe that still has plenty to explore, Alien should be left alone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Batman had Nolan, Star Trek had JJ Abrams, this has some guy who's done commercials.
> 
> Not to mention their practically remaking the first movie, Star Trek and Batman had a universe that still has plenty to explore, Alien should be left alone.



The director has a long working relationship with Scott. There are also too few plot details to know how similar it will be to the original.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

ALSO! IT'S NOT A REMAKE! IT'S A PREQUEL! and Ridley Scott is producing it. He's probably gonna keep a pretty close watch to make sure it lives up to his original, and chose that dude as a director in order to help him get into the business. :3


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Lamb said:


> ALSO! IT'S NOT A REMAKE! IT'S A PREQUEL! and Ridley Scott is producing it. He's probably gonna keep a pretty close watch to make sure it lives up to his original, and chose that dude as a director in order to help him get into the business. :3



If the article is correct the director works for Ridley Scott.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

As I said, he's helping out a buddy.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 2, 2009)

Ummm....alrighty.  Best of luck with that


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 3, 2009)

Lamb said:


> ALSO! IT'S NOT A REMAKE! IT'S A PREQUEL! and Ridley Scott is producing it. *He's probably gonna keep a pretty close watch to make sure it lives up to his original*, and chose that dude as a director in order to help him get into the business. :3



That's all I'm hoping for. As long as its a decent entry into the franchise and not a rehash of the original, I won't have a problem with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I blame "The Incredible Hulk" for this travesty.



Dude come off it, every time there is a reboot you act like that is the sole responsibilty for all of it. 

Movies have been remade and rebooted time and time again and in fact--many of them turned out better than the last movies of their series (Batman Begins, Casino Royale)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Has a date been set?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> This however is not a remake/"reimagining", this is a reboot. Recent reboots of respected series have been pretty good. Examples being the Bond, Batman, and Star Trek reboots. A reboot is a clean slate that tells a different story often with a different tone within an established universe, it likely won't try to recreate the magic of Alien.



Halloween and Friday the 13th were reboots.


----------

